# my new to me 03 f30 and brand new gooseneck trailer



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

so im gonna get into running a select amount of hot shot loads. some top end cars. and a few specialty vehicles
so i picked up a new trailer yestarday heres a few pics of the truck trailer
2003 f350 cc sb. fx4 6.0 auto guages. bullydog programer bw flip over goose neck airride airbags coming 
2007 pj 35+5 gooseneck. 24 gvw


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

one warning i have is that if your gonna be running cars, better find a different way for ramps. due to the crest on the dovetail some cars might rub.

other than that, great looking truck and trailer. and if you need another runner with ya i'm up for it, gotta 350 dually with a 28' flat goosneck.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah i know what your saying bout the ramps. but if ya use a couple 1x10s or 2x10s bout 10ft long you can ease the brake over point on the dove. been there done that.

ill keep ya in mind. might have a need for some help.

payton


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

truck looks sweet!! nice trailer to, cant go wrong with a ford


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

im not gonna lie i like that truck you have for sale better.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice truck we have a 03 just like that only with the 7.3 should last a long time


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That is a nice set up you have there. Good luck with it. My uncle just had a car delivered on a similar set up.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice setup. That trailer is really nice.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice set-up but for a trailer that large, I would have opted for a dually. Good luck with it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

now thats a trailer


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Not to bust on your truck or anything. But that trailer really needs a dually towing it. You can very easly over load the truck with just 2 cars. Thats a very big trailer. DOT might give ya some problems with it. I hope you have your class A CDLs.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

yes a dually would be nice but i honestly dont like duallys. the srw will handle the trailer just fine. if it comes to a point where i need adually then ill look for adually but right now i honestly dont want a dually. with bags the srw will handle the trailer and weight just fine.

cdl class a umm check


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;393755 said:


> Not to bust on your truck or anything. But that trailer really needs a dually towing it. You can very easly over load the truck with just 2 cars. Thats a very big trailer. DOT might give ya some problems with it. I hope you have your class A CDLs.


on my 28' flat bed, i had a 350 srw on the trailer and i hauled our 18,000lb backhoe on it weekly. plus my trailer weighs 7500lb on its own. he won't overload it with 2 cars. it will run just fine. also i didn't have bags on this truck either.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are some very impressive truck/trailer setups there!! awesome


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate to say it. But you all out of your minds. I only tow 10,000lbs behind my F-350 dually dump. My 773G tosses my truck all around. I would only attempt really towing back hoe on a 24k lb gooseneck if I was using a F-450 or larger flat bed. Somewhere on the internet there is a guy in FL towing a D-3 behind a Chevy 2500HD with the DOT giving him a huge ticket for the combo. A single rear wheel just doesn't have the stopping power if you lost the brakes on the trailer. Sorry I will get off my soapbox now.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;393790 said:


> Hate to say it. But you all out of your minds. I only tow 10,000lbs behind my F-350 dually dump. My 773G tosses my truck all around. I would only attempt really towing back hoe on a 24k lb gooseneck if I was using a F-450 or larger flat bed. Somewhere on the internet there is a guy in FL towing a D-3 behind a Chevy 2500HD with the DOT giving him a huge ticket for the combo. A single rear wheel just doesn't have the stopping power if you lost the brakes on the trailer. Sorry I will get off my soapbox now.


maybe DOT rules are different in MD than here in indiana. i put 16,000 lb plates on both my truck and trailer. one plate for my truck/trailer combo coming in at approx 15,000 and the other plate for what ever is on the trailer. i haven't had any DOT problems yet.

I do have a f-350 dually now that i use as my 99 7.3L in those pictures was getting close to 300,000 miles. I do agree a dually is better, but all i'm saying is a SRW will do the same job.

what kind of trailer are you using when you say that your bobcat throws your truck around? i would suggest that something is not trailing right, maybe your axles on the trailer are out of alignment. something that small should not be able to throw your 8,500 lb truck around.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

snowman2025;393792 said:


> what kind of trailer are you using when you say that your bobcat throws your truck around? i would suggest that something is not trailing right, maybe your axles on the trailer are out of alignment. something that small should not be able to throw your 8,500 lb truck around.


Well I have had several trailers. The current one is a 6 month old. But all with throw the truck around. No matter where you put the bobcat on the trailer.

I know you get better trailering with a goose neck vs a bumper pull. But I still would not feel safe towing a backhoe around with a single rear wheel. Now my shop's landlord has a 06 Dodge 3500 dually and a 14K gooseneck. The gooseneck with his farm tractor on it just about maxes out the trailer. He saids its just on the edge of feeling safe for him to pull. He only moves it when its about to snow because he plows for me. He tows a cow gooseneck everyday. So he does a lot of towing.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;393797 said:


> Well I have had several trailers. The current one is a 6 month old. But all with throw the truck around. No matter where you put the bobcat on the trailer.
> 
> I know you get better trailering with a goose neck vs a bumper pull. But I still would not feel safe towing a backhoe around with a single rear wheel. Now my shop's landlord has a 06 Dodge 3500 dually and a 14K gooseneck. The gooseneck with his farm tractor on it just about maxes out the trailer. He saids its just on the edge of feeling safe for him to pull. He only moves it when its about to snow because he plows for me. He tows a cow gooseneck everyday. So he does a lot of towing.


Thats because he has a Dodge.  
Just kidding. You guys have nice looking setups.


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are nice trailers. I like how the sticker on them saysreal big,built the american way..then you look closer and they are made in mexico.Tricky hahatymusic


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

my trailer was made in the good ol usa. i drove to texas and picked it up and the manf.
and for the simple fact 95% of your goosenecks are made in texas..
while i agree a dually manual would probally be better for pulling the trailer. i have no doubt the srw will handle the job like no other.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

not telling you what to do just a ? if you are going to be towing high end and specialty cars why did you not get an enclosed trailer?

also what mods does that truck have on it i noticed the 4 pod gauge on the a pilliar


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

gauges were boost. pyro trany temp and temp gauges
ran a bully dog tripple dog. exhaust. intake nothing to massive


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I just got back from upstate NY visiting my Dad. I stopped to get gas about 20 or so miles from his house. Across the street from the gas station was, it looked like a brand new GMC Ext cab, Dmax, 8' box. It was hooked up to a 24' goose neck trailer. I didn't look like the trailer you have (flat) It was low in the back and went up toward the front. Ohhh ya i forgot to mention it was a SWR.......... 2500.!! The trailer was empty, i don't know what he was pulling with it. I forgot the camera. :realmad:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

sounds like a car hauler


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

It must have been, now that i think of it I have never seen that type of trailer pulling anything else but cars. It was pretty wild to seen it on a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

I gotta jump in and add my 2 cents here...

Doing the math, 2x 5,000lb cars loaded in the best-case scenario for weight distribution (backwards), including the trailer weight, produces a tongue weight of 4,300lb. Thats about 700lb more than the max cargo cap of the truck (3,600lb or so).

Just one car loaded forwards, all the way forward still gives a TW of 4,050.

One car loaded forwards or backwards, to the rear of the trailer comes out well below the rating of the truck. The truck will handle fine with a properly loaded vehicle, but anything more than that is questionable.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Q101ATFD;394334 said:


> I gotta jump in and add my 2 cents here...
> 
> Doing the math, 2x 5,000lb cars loaded in the best-case scenario for weight distribution (backwards), including the trailer weight, produces a tongue weight of 4,300lb. Thats about 700lb more than the max cargo cap of the truck (3,600lb or so).
> 
> ...


you did see my post on the fact that i pull a backhoe almost weekly right? that truck, even tho he got a dodge dually would have easily handled 2 cars. you guys make it sound like he needs a semi. i see pick ups all day long on the interstate with 3 or 4 cars loaded on it...


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

snowman2025;394352 said:


> you did see my post on the fact that i pull a backhoe almost weekly right? that truck, even tho he got a dodge dually would have easily handled 2 cars. you guys make it sound like he needs a semi. i see pick ups all day long on the interstate with 3 or 4 cars loaded on it...


I'm not saying that the truck won't pull it, or that he needs a bigger engine... I'm just showing how easily the GVWR can be exceeded with 2 cars on it. If you aren't careful, the DOT can park you on the highway if you fail a weight check (aka the numbers on your door), or even police escort you out of their state which happened a few times where I used to work.

I'm not busting on your truck either - at 18,000lb on a 7,500lb trailer, the TW is somewhere around 3,100lb (under your truck's cargo cap.) since you have it loaded correctly.

By the way nice trailer, payton - I'm jealous.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

snowman2025;394352 said:


> you did see my post on the fact that i pull a backhoe almost weekly right? that truck, even tho he got a dodge dually would have easily handled 2 cars. you guys make it sound like he needs a semi. i see pick ups all day long on the interstate with 3 or 4 cars loaded on it...


you backhoe is completly different than hauling 2 cars. you are able to balance the load better with your backhoe, notice how it sits pretty far back on the trailer, thus limiting the amount of tongue weight. 
now take 2 cars, one will be waaaay up front, the other over the trailer axles. it will be difficult to balance the load out, expecially with the trailer axles so far back. he will end up with alot of tongue weight.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

FYI - Copy and paste into your browser.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2008/08AdvRVTTguideDec06.pdf


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;394413 said:


> FYI - Copy and paste into your browser.
> 
> https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/rv_trailer_towing/2008/08AdvRVTTguideDec06.pdf


looked up my white truck, 15,100 lbs. my new dually 16,000 lbs. not too shabby, i bet i was only over by 5 - 8 thousand pounds...haha


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*Trailer*

Nice trailer
I have been looking at the PJ trailers myself. I'm looking at the 35 foot goose neck with the hydralic lift gate its rated for 10,000 lb of lifting.

Frank


----------

